# Processing strings



## JCarlsen (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi,
I'm looking for tips to manipulate the sound of the string library I'm using(Nucleus). The low end sounds great to my ears, very full and lush, but in the high end they have a slight tendency towards synth-like qualities and sound abit digital to my ears(Both mixes).
Im not proficient in manipulating sounds but I was hoping something could be done to reduce the synthyness in the high end.

Buying a new library is always a solution but I wanted to see if anything can be done to what I have first.

I ask that that you are specific when replying(what, why, how is good rule 😄)

All the best,
J


----------



## José Herring (Nov 19, 2021)

JCarlsen said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for tips to manipulate the sound of the string library I'm using(Nucleus). The low end sounds great to my ears, very full and lush, but in the high end they have a slight tendency towards synth-like qualities and sound abit digital to my ears(Both mixes).
> Im not proficient in manipulating sounds but I was hoping something could be done to reduce the synthyness in the high end.
> 
> ...


Post an example. I would need to hear it to help you with what it could be.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 19, 2021)

I have Jaeger which I think has somewhat similar strings. You can try the other mix option which doesn't have as much high end. It might help to just darken them a bit.


----------



## JCarlsen (Nov 19, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Post an example. I would need to hear it to help you with what it could be.


I will try to get that done 👍


----------



## JCarlsen (Nov 19, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> I have Jaeger which I think has somewhat similar strings. You can try the other mix option which doesn't have as much high end. It might help to just darken them a bit.


I see! When you say darken how would I go about doing that? 🙂


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 19, 2021)

JCarlsen said:


> I see! When you say darken how would I go about doing that? 🙂


Have you tried the classic mix? I'm assuming it works the same as Jaeger. Edit: Never mind Just read you initial post you said you tried both.


----------



## JCarlsen (Nov 20, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Post an example. I would need to hear it to help you with what it could be.


I suppose this example should get the point across:


----------



## Tralen (Nov 20, 2021)

JCarlsen said:


> I see! When you say darken how would I go about doing that? 🙂


Darken usually means reducing the high frequencies (and/or increasing the low frequencies). Some gentle methods would be to use a tilt EQ or a high shelf on your regular EQ.

You could also find the frequencies that bother you and EQ them directly.


----------



## shawnsingh (Nov 20, 2021)

Find a reference sound that you think has similar reverberation and a tone that you like... Then spend some time playing with eq to match the two. This is great ear training... you could expect to throw away the first 10 tries you take... But eventually the 1-10khz areas starts to make more sense intuitively. 

Admittedly, even though I feel I've learned more every time I try to do frequency matching, it's still hard to match exactly. The natural comb filtering effect of reverb creates lots of peaks and nulls that are too complicated to match so well.

Something to keep in mind when trying to learn from references... Reverberation has a strong effect on high frequencies. Not only just directly affecting the tone, but I'm my opinion our perceptual expectation of what sounds "bright" or "clear" changes depending on the reverberation too. But if you try to keep that in mind when reference matching, you may be able to compensate for it.


----------



## JCarlsen (Nov 20, 2021)

shawnsingh said:


> Find a reference sound that you think has similar reverberation and a tone that you like... Then spend some time playing with eq to match the two. This is great ear training... you could expect to throw away the first 10 tries you take... But eventually the 1-10khz areas starts to make more sense intuitively.
> 
> Admittedly, even though I feel I've learned more every time I try to do frequency matching, it's still hard to match exactly. The natural comb filtering effect of reverb creates lots of peaks and nulls that are too complicated to match so well.
> 
> Something to keep in mind when trying to learn from references... Reverberation has a strong effect on high frequencies. Not only just directly affecting the tone, but I'm my opinion our perceptual expectation of what sounds "bright" or "clear" changes depending on the reverberation too. But if you try to keep that in mind when reference matching, you may be able to compensate for it.





shawnsingh said:


> Find a reference sound that you think has similar reverberation and a tone that you like... Then spend some time playing with eq to match the two. This is great ear training... you could expect to throw away the first 10 tries you take... But eventually the 1-10khz areas starts to make more sense intuitively.
> 
> Admittedly, even though I feel I've learned more every time I try to do frequency matching, it's still hard to match exactly. The natural comb filtering effect of reverb creates lots of peaks and nulls that are too complicated to match so well.
> 
> Something to keep in mind when trying to learn from references... Reverberation has a strong effect on high frequencies. Not only just directly affecting the tone, but I'm my opinion our perceptual expectation of what sounds "bright" or "clear" changes depending on the reverberation too. But if you try to keep that in mind when reference matching, you may be able to compensate for it.


Thanks for taking the time to explain this approach. Will try this for sure 🙂👍


----------

